# JBL MS8



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

This is my Ebay ad. As you can see from box it is the refurbished MS8-z.

Let me know if there are any questions.

JBL MS 8 Digital Sound Processor | eBay


----------



## LaydSierra (Aug 20, 2009)

Just seen this, you're welcome lol. PM me about the ID 69s if you still have them please

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

